# Morto Kobe Bryant, ex campione di basket



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2020)

Notizia dell'ultim'ora di TMZ. *Kobe Bryant*, 41 anni ed ex campione di basket dei Los Angeles Lakers, è *morto *in un incidente d'elicottero a Calabasas, in California.


----------



## zamp2010 (26 Gennaio 2020)

RIP Kobe, un grande Milanista anche lui


----------



## Dany20 (26 Gennaio 2020)

Ciao Kobe, cuore rossonero.


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora di TMZ. *Kobe Bryant*, 41 anni ed ex campione di basket dei Los Angeles Lakers, è *morto *in un incidente d'elicottero a Calabasas, in California.



Santo Dio...


----------



## Schism75 (26 Gennaio 2020)

Porca eva


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Gennaio 2020)

Notizia tremenda. Ciao Kobe...


----------



## MissRossonera (26 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora di TMZ. *Kobe Bryant*, 41 anni ed ex campione di basket dei Los Angeles Lakers, è *morto *in un incidente d'elicottero a Calabasas, in California.



Non riesco a crederci,è assurdo! Riposa in pace,leggenda!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora di TMZ. *Kobe Bryant*, 41 anni ed ex campione di basket dei Los Angeles Lakers, è *morto *in un incidente d'elicottero a Calabasas, in California.



No dai per favore, è uno scherzo??


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Gennaio 2020)

Mi spiace un sacco.. era un personaggio positivo, oltre che un campione


----------



## kekkopot (26 Gennaio 2020)

RIP Campione


----------



## Milo (26 Gennaio 2020)

Terribile


----------



## Mika (26 Gennaio 2020)

Nooo!  RIP grande


----------



## Snake (26 Gennaio 2020)

sono 20 minuti che aggiornotwitter sperando sia una fake news ma lo stanno confermando tutti, sono devastato


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2020)

Grazie per il tuo amore per il gioco.
Grazie per le emozioni che ci hai dato.
Ci mancherai.

R.I.P.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2020)

Non possono confermare dai, è una bufala, dev'essere una bufala. Vi prego... Non ci posso credere


----------



## el_gaucho (26 Gennaio 2020)

Senza Parole. Ci mancherai Kobe


----------



## Snake (26 Gennaio 2020)

sono morte anche le figlie, tutte e 4 a bordo, mamma mia che tragedia


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Gennaio 2020)

Mamma mia che notizia. Oltre ad essere un grandissimo giocatore era impegnato in tantissime opere di bene. Che schifo il destino.


----------



## Liuke (26 Gennaio 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> sono morte anche le figlie, tutte e 4 a bordo, mamma mia che tragedia



dove l'hai letto?


----------



## Raryof (26 Gennaio 2020)

Cosa?


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2020)

campionissimo e tifosissimo del Milan,grande appassionato dell'Italia.


>



che strana la vita:
ieri in nba è stato superato nel record di punti realizzati nella carriera da Lebron James che ora gioca nella sua unica squadra ed ha fatto il record nella sua città (Philadelphia).
il suo ultimo tweet è per complimentarsi con lui.
poi sale sul suo elicottero e si schianta al suolo prendendo fuoco.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> notizia dell'ultim'ora di tmz. *kobe bryant*, 41 anni ed ex campione di basket dei los angeles lakers, è *morto *in un incidente d'elicottero a calabasas, in california.



Rip.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora di TMZ. *Kobe Bryant*, 41 anni ed ex campione di basket dei Los Angeles Lakers, è *morto *in un incidente d'elicottero a Calabasas, in California.



Che tragedia, che tragedia!


----------



## Heaven (26 Gennaio 2020)

Una tragedia. RIP Goat


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Gennaio 2020)

peccato, un mito.


----------



## hiei87 (26 Gennaio 2020)

Pazzesco. Non sono un appassionato di basket, ma mi è sempre stato simpatico, anche per via della sua fede rossonera. Spiace davvero...


----------



## Snake (26 Gennaio 2020)

Liuke ha scritto:


> dove l'hai letto?



abc ma stanno speculando, non c'è certezza ancora


----------



## juventino (26 Gennaio 2020)

Assurdo morire così, c’ho messo almeno 10 minuti a metabolizzare tutto ciò. 
Addio Kobe.


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2020)

sempre più fonti USA riportano che a bordo ci fosse anche una delle quattro figlie: Gianna di 13 anni,giocava a pallacanestro come lui.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora di TMZ. *Kobe Bryant*, 41 anni ed ex campione di basket dei Los Angeles Lakers, è *morto *in un incidente d'elicottero a Calabasas, in California.



Il mio preferito in assoluto, ricordo quando da ragazzino cercavo online le compilation delle sue giocate.
Notizia orrenda.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora di TMZ. *Kobe Bryant*, 41 anni ed ex campione di basket dei Los Angeles Lakers, è *morto *in un incidente d'elicottero a Calabasas, in California.



*Secondo i media americani Kobe si stava recando ad una partita con la figlia tredicenne Gianna ed un'altra coppia genitore-figlia. Nessun superstite.*


----------



## Pivellino (26 Gennaio 2020)

Sto male


----------



## Freddiedevil (26 Gennaio 2020)

Non ci sono parole.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2020)

R.i.p.


----------



## Igniorante (26 Gennaio 2020)

Appena hanno dato la notizia, ho pensato di aver sentito male.
Già questo fa capire la caratura di questa immensa leggenda, si fatica a credere che uno così possa lasciarci. 
Che tragedia.


----------



## Snake (26 Gennaio 2020)

A Denver non si sono fermati e stanno giocando, mi sembra surreale una roba del genere


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora di TMZ. *Kobe Bryant*, 41 anni ed ex campione di basket dei Los Angeles Lakers, è *morto *in un incidente d'elicottero a Calabasas, in California.



Sono sconvolto


----------



## 7vinte (26 Gennaio 2020)

RIP immane tragedia


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Gennaio 2020)

notizia devastante. 

ancora non mi sembra vero. 

RIP a tutte le vittime dell'incidente.


----------



## Lambro (26 Gennaio 2020)

Rip caro kobe, reggiano adottivo, immensa leggenda, sono sconvolto.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (26 Gennaio 2020)

Brutta notizia. Immenso giocatore, una classe infinita e una grazia che ricordava Michael Jordan. 

Era un amante del Milan il suo giocatore favorito era Van Basten. Grande black Mamba


----------



## juventino (26 Gennaio 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> A Denver non si sono fermati e stanno giocando, mi sembra surreale una roba del genere



La stanno trasmettendo adesso su Sky. È tutto così assurdo...


----------



## davoreb (26 Gennaio 2020)

Assurdo sono devastato. Uno dei miei 5 sportivi preferiti. Un esempio di come andare oltre le proprie qualità che erano comunque immense.


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2020)

l'intervista per la sua visita a Milanello


----------



## Snake (26 Gennaio 2020)

a bordo 9 persone comprese il pilota, tutti morti compresa la figlia di 13 anni.


----------



## Beppe85 (26 Gennaio 2020)

juventino ha scritto:


> La stanno trasmettendo adesso su Sky. È tutto così assurdo...



Questi sono matti. Giocare dopo sta notizia è completamente senza senso oltre che estremamente irrispettoso


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Gennaio 2020)

Uno dei sportivi che ammiravo di più, non ho parole...


----------



## __king george__ (27 Gennaio 2020)

ciao Kobe

la vita è un joke….una farsa...è tutto un bla bla bla che dura un attimo e non serve a nulla...


----------



## James Watson (27 Gennaio 2020)

Ho sperato fino all'ultimo che fosse una fake news. Ho voluto sperare fino alla fine.
Sono sempre stato un fan sfegatato di Michael e dei Bulls, non ho mai amato più di tanto i giallo viola.
Ma Kobe era Kobe, era qualcosa che andava OLTRE lo sport. 
Era anche un grande tifoso del milan e questo non può che fare aumentare l'empatia con lui. Oggi il mondo è veramente più vuoto. Pensare che anche la figlia se ne sia andata con lui... non ci sono parole, solo tanti perché che non potranno mai, credo, trovare una risposta.


----------



## Davidoff (27 Gennaio 2020)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ho sperato fino all'ultimo che fosse una fake news. Ho voluto sperare fino alla fine.
> Sono sempre stato un fan sfegatato di Michael e dei Bulls, non ho mai amato più di tanto i giallo viola.
> Ma Kobe era Kobe, era qualcosa che andava OLTRE lo sport.
> Era anche un grande tifoso del milan e questo non può che fare aumentare l'empatia con lui. Oggi il mondo è veramente più vuoto. Pensare che anche la figlia se ne sia andata con lui... non ci sono parole, solo tanti perché che non potranno mai, credo, trovare una risposta.



Io simpatizzo Celtics, non ho mai amato molto i Lakers, ma la sua morte è davvero devastante. Uno dei più grandi di sempre, senza dubbio. Il fatto che ci fosse anche la figlia non fa che peggiorare la tragedia.


----------



## Pivellino (27 Gennaio 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Io simpatizzo Celtics, non ho mai amato molto i Lakers, ma la sua morte è davvero devastante. Uno dei più grandi di sempre, senza dubbio. Il fatto che ci fosse anche la figlia non fa che peggiorare la tragedia.



I grandi interpreti non hanno maglia, sono icone.


----------



## Snake (27 Gennaio 2020)

che paese ignorante che siamo



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Gennaio 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> che paese ignorante che siamo
> 
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)



dagli altri 2 non mi aspettavo di più, ma almeno la gazzetta... 3/4 di pagina ci potevano stare.


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Gennaio 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> che paese ignorante che siamo
> 
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Voglio vedere se c'era Real-Barca....


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Gennaio 2020)

Un'icona che ci lascia, da non crederci....poi con la figlia..una tragedia immane. Nel momento in cui l'ho scoperto stavo mettendo a lavare la roba che avevo usato in palestra...avevo giusto indossato la sua canotta...le fatalità.

RIP


----------



## Pampu7 (27 Gennaio 2020)

Son distrutto


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Gennaio 2020)

Io detesto il basket e non ho mai visto una partita di quello sport in vita mia, ma ovviamente dispiace sempre quando una persona di questo livello viene a mancare, so che era anche un tifoso milanista.


----------



## Snake (27 Gennaio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Voglio vedere se c'era Real-Barca....



lascia perdere che una prima pagina come quella dell'Equipe i nostri giornalai non la facevano manco si fosse giocata Juve Frosinone. e parliamo pure di uno che ha vissuto in Italia buona parte della sua vita, che ha vinto un oscar facendo il discorso di ringraziamento in italiano in mondovisione, che bel modo di onorarlo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Gennaio 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> che paese ignorante che siamo
> 
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)



uno dei più grandi sportivi della nostra era, per giunta nato e cresciuto in Italia. Certo, dedicandogli la prima pagina non torna in vita, ma mi sembra un giusto e doveroso tributo per un giornale sportivo. Almeno dalla Gazza mi aspettavo meglio.


----------



## chicagousait (27 Gennaio 2020)

Io ancora non ci credo che non ci sia più. La moglie sarà devastata ha perso marito e figlia nello stesso istante


----------



## Giangy (27 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora di TMZ. *Kobe Bryant*, 41 anni ed ex campione di basket dei Los Angeles Lakers, è *morto *in un incidente d'elicottero a Calabasas, in California.



Dispiacere immenso. Non seguivo, e seguo molto poco il basket, ma sembrava una persona per bene, mi dispiace molto.


----------



## juventino (28 Gennaio 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> che paese ignorante che siamo
> 
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Mi vergogno profondamente.
Se ci aggiungiamo pure la perla di Zazzaroni sul Corriere dello Sport vien proprio voglia di sotterrarsi.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (28 Gennaio 2020)




----------



## numero 3 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> I grandi interpreti non hanno maglia, sono icone.



Che poi fra le tante immagini che girano sul web e sui quotidiani e TV è bello vederlo con la maglia del Milan...anche questo dimostra che siamo ancora un buon brand..
In ogni caso abbiamo perso come italiani una buona occasione per commemorarlo nella maniera giusta. Che giornalai che abbiamo.


----------



## James Watson (29 Gennaio 2020)

Vogliamo parlare della Lega Serie A che ha negato il minuto di silenzio per commemorarlo?
Ma che razza di paese mediocre siamo diventati???


----------



## Dany20 (29 Gennaio 2020)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Vogliamo parlare della Lega Serie A che ha negato il minuto di silenzio per commemorarlo?
> Ma che razza di paese mediocre siamo diventati???


Il motivo?


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Gennaio 2020)

juventino ha scritto:


> Mi vergogno profondamente.
> Se ci aggiungiamo pure la perla di Zazzaroni sul Corriere dello Sport vien proprio voglia di sotterrarsi.



mi sfugge quale sia la perla


----------



## Cataldinho (30 Gennaio 2020)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Vogliamo parlare della Lega Serie A che ha negato il minuto di silenzio per commemorarlo?
> Ma che razza di paese mediocre siamo diventati???



Hanno fatto una figuraccia di proporzioni epiche. Imbarazzo assurdo, chi ha partorito sta cosa è davvero un sottosviluppato. L'arbitro che fa rompere le righe poi...


----------



## sbrodola (30 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mi sfugge quale sia la perla



"Stella è caduta dal cielo" per uno morto causa incidente in elicottero non è un titolo azzeccatissomo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Gennaio 2020)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> "Stella è caduta dal cielo" per uno morto causa incidente in elicottero non è un titolo azzeccatissomo.



secondo me è proprio un riferimento voluto... non una gaffe...


----------

